# '08 Wilier Izoard specs



## Mike E. (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey there,

Just picked up a Wilier Izoard and am wondering what sort of headset folks are using on theirs? Looks like 1 1/8th top and 1 1/2 bottom with a straight 1 1/8th steerer tube.

Also, seatpost size? Came with a 27.2 clamped to an inch of it's life and still only snug. 27.4mm??

Thanks for any info.

Mike


----------



## Mike E. (Nov 2, 2005)

OK, got the headset sorted - Campy spec integrated.

Anyone know the seatpost size????

Thanks
Mike


----------

